# Beautiful fall day



## Ron-NY (Oct 21, 2007)

what a stunning day. Sunny and mid-seventies. The trees are at peak. Days like today are what fall is about. Lorraine and I took a long walk. about 1/2 mile from our house is a dirt road with very few houses.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 21, 2007)

What a beautiful day


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice, Ron. I spent some time photographing today, also. It was very windy, and I was trying to catch some of the wind.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 21, 2007)

share some of the pics with us Dot


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2007)

Going to Orlando soon and hoping the humid 80's dont crush my Autumn accustomed body! Thanx for the photo.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 22, 2007)

OH yeah - Paintball World finals! _'and hoping the humid 80's don't crush my Autumn accustomed body! _
Good luck - have fun


----------



## Heather (Oct 22, 2007)

It was gorgeous! 
I made myself get out for a walk late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> OH yeah - Paintball World finals! Good luck - have fun



http://www.pspevents.com/
Thanx. Besides the weather, being 47 and competing against 15-25 Y.O.'s won't help matters!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 22, 2007)

oke: OK I'll cut you some slack, there is a bit of an age difference, but isn't that where strategy comes into play? Older & wiser as they say!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2007)

There's not much strategy, just tactics and raw violent aggression!


----------



## Persephone (Oct 22, 2007)

Heather said:


> It was gorgeous!
> I made myself get out for a walk late yesterday afternoon.



Went for a walk in the woods with a good friend. We admired the moss too much - lost the trail and wandered around an hour or so. It's a reservation in an urban area, so we calmed each other with platitudes of 'if we keep going in one direction, we'll get out. Of course we left our cell phones in the car.

It was absolutely beautiful though.
BTW, hiking in flip-flops is not the greatest idea.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 22, 2007)

NYEric- What autumn????? I can't believe its late October and nearly all my plants are still outside, and temps are only in the high 50's at night. Today was actually predicted to be 80, although I think it ended up only going into the high 70's. I have almost no paphs in spike, and at this rate I won't get any. As I said, most plants are still outside, although the sun is so low...and the trees so full of (green!) leaves that they are shaded all day now. Normally, NYC doesn't color up until early the last week of Oct....color is random now...a branch here, a branch there. For years, we would get our first frost in the first week of Nov. No its not unusual to have the first frost well into Dec. Take care, Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 23, 2007)

we are late with our first frost this year, I am not going to complain though but my hydrangeas are sprouting their spring buds...I think this will mean die back for them. 

There is a bit of a light breeze today and the leaves are dropping rapidly.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2007)

We're late in the midwest as well, Sat.night/Sun.morn it's supposedly going to be in the 20's, that will be our first & then watch the leaves come tumbling down!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent colours!!!!!! Looks like it came out from the "Hero" movie.... Lucky you...


----------



## Heather (Oct 23, 2007)

It's been very breezy here today in Mass. and we've lost much of our foliage today!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 23, 2007)

same here, it has been raining leaves all day


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> share some of the pics with us Dot


OK. Thanks, Ron. Here they are:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=60906#post60906


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 28, 2007)

love the grasses Dot!!!:clap:


----------

